# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Writing VBA code but not in excel. for Proficy iFix. anyone and everyone please help

## miket11

Hi guys, I'm stumped here. I want to learn how to write VBA code but I'm completely stuck. It is either not getting to me or I'm just not getting the right sources to learn from. I want to understand VBA code what each period does, what each slash and dash and other symbols do. etc

this bring me to ask for help with this project that I need to figure out. 

I'm using a software called Proficy iFix, they have VBA integrated in their software. its 1 to 1, which what I mean, whatever is in Microsoft vba that same stuff is in here. 

This software is used for SCADA and PLCs if anyone is familiar. 

But im confused about is that I'm trying to find help how to write the code for some stuff but cant seem to find an answers. examples that are given are given for excel or something else and do not work for  that other software, etc. 

Maybe im just not doing something right? im sure I'm not

I need to write a code to where I press a button on main screen that would take me to a different page at that page I have a drop down menu, which when pressed displays different options to click. 
This options are actually signals that are coming from equipment that this iFix software reads. So what I want is to have those options in the drop down menu to be linked to those signals that I mentioned. and when I press on an option I want data from the signal that is linked to that option to show on a graph, either as a line graph or a chart. 

that equipment I mentioned, it reads pressure and does real life reads

so yehh basically I wan to be able to press on an option that would pop up a line chart or something on a graph. 

so for example lets say I would have a graph at the top right corner of the screen. it would have up most of the screen. and on the left side of the screen I would have the options to press, it could be a drop down menu, or it could be just names like hyperlinks that I press. but drop down menu Is better because we have hundreds of those options. 

hope im making sense. Please help. thank you

----------


## 6StringJazzer

This is the first I've heard of VBA being used anywhere but in a Microsoft Office application.

The power of VBA is in the object model for the application. I have no idea what the object model is for Proficy iFix, how it stores data, or anything else about it. So it's going to be hard to get help here, since we specialize in Microsoft Office. If you can point to some documentation for the Proficy iFix VBA object model we might be able to help you navigate it. But the information in your post is not even enough to get started.

----------


## MarvinP

Hi Mike,

Have you looked at this site?
http://help.geautomation.com/iFIX58/...ction%7C_____0 

If you were doing this using Excel, you could record a macro and see what it looked like.  I'm not sure that is possible with iFix.

----------


## miket11

Guys, thanks for even taking time to answers. I appreciate it. Sorry didn't reply earlier. 

Unfortunately these companies like iFix they like to keep their information hidden from public and customer. if you want to learn more you need to pay. I paid 4k for a one week course couple months ago and its was just an introductory course. lol

From what I was told in that course, VBA in iFix has exactly same commands and stuff as VBA for Microsoft Excel. They have it licensed from Microsoft to be used in their application. based on that I assumed it should all be relevant. 

But still thanks to those who answered and will answer still.  :Smilie:

----------


## miket11

Thanks Marvin, I've seen that page at some point. but for me for some reason its hard to understand those instructions because it seems those instructions are made more for those who are pretty comfortable with VBA. I'm still very new to all this.  :Frown:

----------


## jonasnic

Hi.
I know this is kind of an old thread.
But my day to day work is mostly working with ifix as a solution provider, and i could probably help if you have some problems.

----------

